# Most Difficult Resort Trails You've Been On



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, I guess the hardest one I've ridden was a double black called flippers at bridger bowl. It is two steep chutes going downwards diagonally, and at the bottom of each chute is a cliff. Then both of them just head down into a steep open area. My funniest story snowboarding is the first time I took this run, and I was with a buddy, and I was going through and didn't see a 3 foot cliff. I fell off of it, lost my balance, and fell over, and then rolled down the entire rest of the run. Best part? The entire run is directly under the lift. lols.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

1) The "ultimate steeps" at Lake Louise, although they're generally wide open so not so hard. Broke my 45 deg virginity on them though!

2) Corner pocket at Fernie... It's rated as a double black chute. About 10 ft wide and 40 feet long, but it opens up into the greatest run ever! Big wide and powder!

3) An unnamed run at Whistler, it's about half way up the hill, ended up in some medium tightness glades and found myself on top of an ice waterfall! For one of the first times I actually got a little scared standing on top of this thing! Made my way down but it was an eye opener.

I actually find steep icy moguls more difficult than any of the above though. The 3 runs above all had/have powder on them. If they were icy I would not attempt.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Most of my hardest runs have been more due to bad conditions than terrain. Like last year I had some awful runs at Winter Park at Vazquez Ridge off the Eagle Park lift. The ground cover was so awful there were literally patches of fucking dirt all over and when it wasn't dirt it was solid ice. It was like riding through a mine field.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Go to big sky you'll shit your pants


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Tuckerman for sure. There's a ridiculously difficult run at Verbier, forgot its name. Coulouir and Spanky's Ladder at Blackcomb can be pretty intense too. But Tuckerman for me takes the cake.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> Tuckerman for sure. There's a ridiculously difficult run at Verbier, forgot its name. Coulouir and Spanky's Ladder at Blackcomb can be pretty intense too. But Tuckerman for me takes the cake.


Man I want to do Tuck's this year. Is it a difficult hike?


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

I hear it's 2-3 hours. They sell tickets now so you can take the monorail, train or something up and you cam bring your board now.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Man I want to do Tuck's this year. Is it a difficult hike?


Shouldn't be too hard if you're in good shape and keep your pack weight down, so load on protein bars and leave the brewski out. And watch out for avalanche reports, with the storms we've been getting I would imagine the danger must be high now and will be for some time.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> Shouldn't be too hard if you're in good shape and keep your pack weight down, so load on protein bars and leave the brewski out. And watch out for avalanche reports, with the storms we've been getting I would imagine the danger must be high now and will be for some time.


I've heard horror stories, which is why I haven't bothered ever going. It seems like every year I have friends who make the hike and now that I have the itch to go noone's going. I'd like to hook up with an experience crew. Even if I stick to the mellower parts, just to go for the experience would be worth it.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, horror stories there're those... But frankly I feel that if you're prepared, watch out for weather and avy conditions and don't overestimate your abilities chances are you should be ok. Just go with someone who's been there before and pick your descent routes from the bottom of the bowl where you can see them, because once you're up top you won't even have a clear line of sight down some of them.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Bamfboardman said:


> Go to big sky you'll shit your pants


Agreed, my most difficult run was an icy Marx/Lenin and they aren't even chutes. Walked off the tram at the top of Lone Peak and it seemed like the wind was 100mph and if you didn't hold your board it would fly away and you would never see it again.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Mt Bohemia in Michigans UP. I've been west but never stayed long enough in one spot to find crazy trails or explore out of bounds. 

Mt Bohemia is just a few lifts, no grooming equipment, no lodge, no amenities, out of bounds feeling -- in bounds. Not the longest runs but they give you access to some crazy terrain. Bring a ski buddy, cause you can easily kill yourself.


Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Karpediem said:


> Agreed, my most difficult run was an icy Marx/Lenin and they aren't even chutes. Walked off the tram at the top of Lone Peak and it seemed like the wind was 100mph and if you didn't hold your board it would fly away and you would never see it again.


Honestly it's crazy to me that all these guys are saying like places in the East its like come out to the West and you'll see the gnarliest shit ever.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The whistler blackcomb advanced guidebook lists a number of runs that they say are amongst the steepest inbounds faces in North America, and having looked up at them from below I'd never go on them. Some of these were to skier's left of couloir extreme as I recall, and looked like they would only be doable if the base was really deep.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Honestly it's crazy to me that all these guys are saying like places in the East its like come out to the West and you'll see the gnarliest shit ever.



West has more pitch but tends to be better conditions generally. On the ice coast though you face less pitch but most of it can be like riding on a sheet of ice.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Jackson Hole in general is pretty steep and a big mountain. Otherwise I thought I was taking a shortcut at Whistler but ended up being this icy fire road all rutted out with sled tracks and post holes by the time I realized what was happening I had to walk my ass out of there. Took me like 40 minutes to find a bus stop.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> Jackson Hole in general is pretty steep and a big mountain. Otherwise I thought I was taking a shortcut at Whistler but ended up being this icy fire road all rutted out with sled tracks and post holes by the time I realized what was happening I had to walk my ass out of there. Took me like 40 minutes to find a bus stop.


That sucks hard.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have limited experience out west or up on the east coast, I've been a midwest crud buster my whole life. That said, the worst resort trail I've ever rode was not for its steep, cliffs, narrow chutes, etc. It was moguls... endless moguls...

Little Johnny, Breckenridge, CO.

My calves, knees, and thighs wept blood. It seemed the moguls just never ended.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> Honestly it's crazy to me that all these guys are saying like places in the East its like come out to the West and you'll see the gnarliest shit ever.


Cool, bro.
Let me guess, you think Lenin and Marx are as "gnarly" as the other guy??


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Honestly it's crazy to me that all these guys are saying like places in the East its like come out to the West and you'll see the gnarliest shit ever.


Sorry man, you can't talk shit until you've ridden some of the 40+ degree headwalls out East when they are covered in ice. Yeah the west has some "gnarly shit," but I know you aren't riding that shit unless there is 18+ inches of fresh to slow you down.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not trying to argue the East is superior in any way, but there is DEFINITELY stuff in the east that only a small fraction of us can ride. More of that stuff in the west, but you can't deny it exists out here.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I can guarantee you that on most days the stuff I ride is covered in ice. You can say just because we get more snow means that its better riding. You obviously never lived in a resort town in the west. not every day is a pow day


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> I can guarantee you that on most days the stuff I ride is covered in ice. You can say just because we get more snow means that its better riding. You obviously never lived in a resort town in the west. not every day is a pow day


Haha, you ride ice all the time? Looks like you picked the wrong western resort to live at broski! Let me know where you ride in Utah so I can make sure that when I go on a snowboarding trip out west, I don't waste my money there.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Haha, you ride ice all the time? Looks like you picked the wrong western resort to live at broski! Let me know where you ride in Utah so I can make sure that when I go on a snowboarding trip out west, I don't waste my money there.


Its this really small resort you probably haven't heard of it. Its called Snowbird. I don't think you realize that ice happens everywhere unless its a pow day. There is not resort that has no ice in.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Its this really small resort you probably haven't heard of it. Its called Snowbird. I don't think you realize that ice happens everywhere unless its a pow day. There is not resort that has no ice in.


Remind me to stay north of Utah... :blink: :laugh:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Ali G West side VS East side - YouTube


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

binarypie said:


> Ali G West side VS East side - YouTube


:laugh: this east/west beef is getting out of hand


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I generally find icy hard packed moguls to be the most challenging. Taos ski valley in new mexico has some SERIOUS steeps.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA

http://mammothsnowman.com/imagegalleries/01-08-2013/picture 551_std.jpg

http://mammothsnowman.com/imagegalleries/01-08-2013/picture 575_std.jpg

Mammoth can get pretty gnarly. Chutes, steeps, drop-ins, rocks, drops, moguls, ice, you name the challenge and you can find it.

Not saying it's the most insane in the U.S. but I certainly haven't conquered it.


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

wildshoetwt said:


> Mammoth can get pretty gnarly. Chutes, steeps, drop-ins, rocks, drops, moguls, ice, you name the challenge and you can find it.
> 
> Not saying it's the most insane in the U.S. but I certainly haven't conquered it.


Pic of Hangmans Hollow at Mammoth. Not hard but pretty steep. The Huevos Grandes run there was hairy :laugh:









I found this guide to steepness and hope to get to A-Basin & Crested Butte this winter for some of their steeps. I think conditions often make the runs hard more than anything (except rocky cliffs)


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

havin_a_ball said:


> Pic of Hangmans Hollow at Mammoth. Not hard but pretty steep. The Huevos Grandes run there was hairy :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


share your guide to steepness?!

Hangman's with a strong wind in your face is suicide, the chute acts like a funnel, and wind power seemingly doubles the second you get half way down, almost enough to knock you over.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Its this really small resort you probably haven't heard of it. Its called Snowbird. I don't think you realize that ice happens everywhere unless its a pow day. There is not resort that has no ice in.


All obnoxiousness aside, I actually stayed at the Rustler for a bit with a couple buddies that worked there. I was SHOCKED at how much ice was on Snowbird. I know it was mid December but DAMN! Jackson Hole destroyed the Bird and even Tahoe was better... this was last season and Heavenly only had 20 inches of man made snow and 50 degree temps... and even that was better than what I rode at Snowbird. I was really bummed actually.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I can guarantee you that on most days the stuff I ride is covered in ice. You can say just because we get more snow means that its better riding. You obviously never lived in a resort town in the west. not every day is a pow day


I believe Snowbird gets packed out and tracked out from time to time and I believe there are definitely bad days at Snowbird, as there are at any resort especially if there's a dry spell with no fresh snow for a period of time. But Snowbird averages over 500" of snowfall annually. I reject the proposition that "on most days Snowbird is *covered in ice*".


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

david_z said:


> *But Snowbird averages over 500" of snowfall annually.*


:blink:


I just checked one of my local mountains and its gotten a grand total of 22 inches this year :laugh: I desperately need to move


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

wildshoetwt said:


> share your guide to steepness?!


DoH! :dunno:

Comparative Steepness of Select U.S. Ski Trails


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk about steepness or difficulty but hella on the fun scale...granted this is lift served bc...but there are some equally steep stuff inbounds.

http://vimeo.com/22920760


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

havin_a_ball said:


> DoH! :dunno:
> 
> Comparative Steepness of Select U.S. Ski Trails


That's a decent chart. I'd like to see some more added. I don't see Waterville's True Grit or Loon's Angel Street or Rip Saw. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> idk about steepness or difficulty but hella on the fun scale...granted this is lift served bc...but there are some equally steep stuff inbounds.
> 
> Mt. Baker, WA 2011.04.21 22, Nothing Like it in Lower 48. on Vimeo


And this is amazing. I think I'll start saving my pennies now.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ducked some ropes today and proceeded after seeing red signs that read "DANGER CLIFFS". Sure enough there was a big ass cliff with no way out of it. i had to unstrap, throw my snowboard off of it and slide on my ass all the way down. holy shit that was a scary experience. After i got to the bottom I looked up to see only a big bare boulder where my ass slid.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> ducked some ropes today and proceeded after seeing red signs that read "DANGER CLIFFS". Sure enough there was a big ass cliff with no way out of it. i had to unstrap, throw my snowboard off of it and slide on my ass all the way down. holy shit that was a scary experience. After i got to the bottom I looked up to see only a big bare boulder where my ass slid.


Warning: Do not take off your snowboard, if you do, then hike up and climb out of it...at least around here...folks die that way...after you start sliding with out skis or board you have no control and no chance of self arrest.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Youre right. It would have been a good idea to hike back up. As soon as I took off my snowboard and tried to make my way down i lost grip and started to slide. it was a good thing it was a powder day because that would have been painful if there was no new snow.


----------



## ShutupDonnie (Jan 23, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Man I want to do Tuck's this year. Is it a difficult hike?


Tuck's is so sick. It's best to do it in the spring because of the warmer temps and the snow is safer. I did it in april last year and the trip up is well worth the ride down.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

If any of you have riden Kicking Horse, you know that there are named runs there that are pretty much as crazy as it gets without heli access or some serious hiking.... anything that dips into Fuez Bowl down a ways off the Redemtion Ridge or into Crystal Bowl off of the CPR ridge is gnarly as all hell....exposed rocks, cliffs and coulars. Take a look....next time i go ill take some photos from the tops of a few of these runs and then looking back up and post em here!

http://www.kickinghorseresort.com/KHMRSiteAssets/files/stats_stories_secrets/2011Trail_map.pdf


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ShutupDonnie said:


> Tuck's is so sick. It's best to do it in the spring because of the warmer temps and the snow is safer. I did it in april last year and the trip up is well worth the ride down.


Still have to be careful. I've heard horror stories of people falling into holes in the snowpack into streams/waterfalls and such at Tuckermans.


----------



## ShutupDonnie (Jan 23, 2013)

ohh most definitely that's the truth. When I said safer I didn't mean completely safe lol 
Like a week after I rode it a climber fell into a waterfall on the same line I had come down. They had to wait a couple months to retrieve his body. Scary shit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'm not trying to argue the East is superior in any way, but there is DEFINITELY stuff in the east that only a small fraction of us can ride. More of that stuff in the west, but you can't deny it exists out here.



Dude, we know you are gnarcore brah and most likely have descended a "hard" line that scared you, but just to clarify of the 1,000s of lines at Mt. Rainer, Mt. Baker, Mt. Hood, Jackson Hole, All of Squaw Valley, any 14,000 peak in Colorado, Crested Butte, are a million times more gnar, exposed, and more difficult than anything but 1 or two technical lines out east. 1 or 2, that is it, brah.

dont take it personal.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

so true haha. i dont think the east is worth boarding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> so true haha. i dont think the east is worth boarding.


It's why I primarily ride park. There isn't anything challenging around here outside of it. 

Maybe a trip to Jay to ride glades or up to Mt Washington would requires seasoned skills, but as far as resort riding, I shouldn't be able to ride harder than 90% of the people who have been riding the double blacks for 20 years in my first season on them. There's nothing out here like the terrain I see people post on the forum. Some of it is mind blowing.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Drop Out Chutes in Mammoth! Probably not nearly as steep as any of the ones posted, but still plenty of steepness to be found. I love it though, way cool ride.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't ride much resort stuff out west, mostly back country. The hardest resort runs I have done are Wild West and delirium dive at Sunshine. They aren't too hard though. I also like hiking to the top of Goats Eye.

Most of the time I spend in the west is hiking in the back country. If I am lazy I will hike up to Wawa ridge which has some fun harder runs and great tree runs.

As I ride both east and west. What you westerners don't understand is the complete lack of control you may encounter on a steep run. It may be 100% hockey rink ice. Landings are not soft, and carving is not possible. Out west you have way more variety, cliffs, steeps, tight chutes. But I never feel that loss of control, for me no control scares me quite a bit.

But I am talking about resort runs here. I have done some shit in the back country that is just not possible in the east. And the dangers are way more serious, isolated from rescue, avalanches, tree wells, random weather, etc.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, we know you are gnarcore brah and most likely have descended a "hard" line that scared you, but just to clarify of the 1,000s of lines at Mt. Rainer, Mt. Baker, Mt. Hood, Jackson Hole, All of Squaw Valley, any 14,000 peak in Colorado, Crested Butte, are a million times more gnar, exposed, and more difficult than anything but 1 or two technical lines out east. 1 or 2, that is it, brah.
> 
> dont take it personal.


Haven't been to Baker, but man the inbounds stuff at Stevens and Crystal are pretty steep. Some parts of Squaw too.

Cool part about Squaw is, if you go on the side/back, over at Solitude, it's blue but there are mini drops/rocks everywhere. You have to be careful of course (they put signs up) but you can test your mettle on these mini drops :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The Hobacks in Jackson Hole. With a decent amount of snow the area is awesome. I made the mistake of riding the Hobacks for the first time when JH hadn't gotten snow in awhile. Icey moguls and steep trees oh my!

The same day I rode Teton Pass and dropped into a gully/creek bed. It was pretty damn steep and full of little sapling maple trees (I'm guessing). I kept catching edges on the sapling trees and giong down in deep pow. Eventually the trees got so thick I had to climb out. It took me about 20 minutes to climb out of the gully and when I finally did I thought I was going to pass out and/or puke. :dizzy:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Kill the Banker at Revy. Couldn't figure out any clear routes without a cliff drop...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Kill the Banker at Revy. Couldn't figure out any clear routes without a cliff drop...


That kinds stuff freaks me out. I love the steeps but I really like having a safe line to fall back to... If I make it to Revelstoke this year I'd like to check that run out (from the bottom of course!)


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Warning: Do not take off your snowboard, if you do, then hike up and climb out of it...at least around here...folks die that way...after you start sliding with out skis or board you have no control and no chance of self arrest.



Great advice. A guy died this year on Whistler from taking his board off and attempting to make their way down.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That kinds stuff freaks me out. I love the steeps but I really like having a safe line to fall back to... If I make it to Revelstoke this year I'd like to check that run out (from the bottom of course!)


You get to view the run every gondola ride up from mid station. Epic falls will be seen by everyone. The trees are just as prone to cliffs. Somewhere in there is a sheer face..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Extremo said:


> It's why I primarily ride park. There isn't anything challenging around here outside of it.
> 
> Maybe a trip to Jay to ride glades or up to Mt Washington would requires seasoned skills, but as far as resort riding, I shouldn't be able to ride harder than 90% of the people who have been riding the double blacks for 20 years in my first season on them. There's nothing out here like the terrain I see people post on the forum. Some of it is mind blowing.


yeah i noticed the really good rail/jibbing riders come from the east. i get bored with the mountains here in new mexico but when i see all the resorts in the east it makes me appreciate what we have.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwi flats @ Mammoth is a run ill never slide down again




kiwi flats - mammoth on Vimeo


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wildshoetwt said:


> Kiwi flats @ Mammoth is a run ill never slide down again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a funny little video,:thumbsup: but I don't see the difficulty in there:dunno:

I bet almost everyone in here could do it, most people just never see anything like that & when they do for the 1st time it scares the shit out of them.

If you had balls of steel, you could do that with only average ability.

Now getting to that spot is a different story all together:dizzy:
Ar they just riding over the rocks @ the top?
Snowboards don't quite do as well on rocks as skis do.

The actual run is point & shoot, very little skill required, just the mentality.
_You _just have to know you can slay it, & _you _will.



TT


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

timmytard said:


> That's a funny little video,:thumbsup: but I don't see the difficulty in there:dunno:
> 
> I bet almost everyone in here could do it, most people just never see anything like that & when they do for the 1st time it scares the shit out of them.
> 
> ...


its not at all point and shoot on a snowboard, that's reckless as hell, and yes getting there is part of the run...also remember that a low quality video isn't going to a do a run justice...

here's P4 which is a black that leads into kiwi flats (double black)










to further give you an idea of what a double black at mammoth looks like here's dave's run, a single black










you don't just bomb kiwi flats on a snowboard, maybe in deep pow, maybe...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like a bomber to me:dunno: That second picture, where the guy is right in the middle, looks about as smooth as the Freeway:thumbsup:

I was just saying that particular clip was a bomber, you can't say it wasn't:huh:
That's exactly what buddy did.

Well I just found this log on Thursday. This goes beyond physics:dizzy:mg:

I took quite a few pics, but no justice was served.

The left end of the log is buried by about 6-8 feet of snow, but you can see the side of the log. So that part is pretty close to vertical. 
Underneath the log, the snow is pushed back in a bit. (picture a halfpipe with overhang) It has to be 95 degrees, 90 is vertical.

I think these 3 pics give you a little bit better perspective.
It helps too if you open all 3 & put them side by side in order.
They are from different angles though, but that kinda helps your mind piece it together better IMO.

I have a friends gopro, if it isn't raining 2morra I'll try & get some video of the other shit in there.
The name of this run is displayed on a piece of red plywood hanging between some trees by a chain. 
It's called "DANGER PERMANENTLY CLOSED" 


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fernie's Polar Peak... The main "runs" are off to the right side of the pic.










The entrance to "corner pocket" has claimed another victim.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Fernie's Polar Peak... The main "runs" are off to the right side of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those slopes look serious as fsck.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Fernie's Polar Peak... The main "runs" are off to the right side of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how the hell are you suppose to get down that tire wall


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

What's up with the tires?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

what's up with the line...repel or waiting for the bucket?...he made it that far...he's in the clear. 

btw its what is below you...big and open steeps are bomber...its the chute walls, cliffs, windlips/drops, trees and death cookies in your line that will get you.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

Comparative Steepness of Select U.S. Ski Trails

Corbets FTW. S&S is where its at lol. Haven't dropped it. Riding past it on the tram makes my balls shrivel.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

Lifted said:


> Comparative Steepness of Select U.S. Ski Trails
> 
> Corbets FTW. S&S is where its at lol. Haven't dropped it. Riding past it on the tram makes my balls shrivel.


having never seen corbets in real life, just looking at video footage...i cant imagine ever doing it on a snowboard, i'd feel safer doing it on skis, even with little-to-no skiing experience


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

S&S
World's Scariest Ski Slopes- Page 7 - Articles | Travel + Leisure

http://youtu.be/0HGG0I7uDHw


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't believe I'm not making it up to Jackson this year...


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Corbet's Couloir was very scary. I might of shit myself a bit dropping in. Other than that at the Canyons right under the 9190 lift was some seriously steep terrain.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Corbet's Couloir was very scary. I might of shit myself a bit dropping in. Other than that at the Canyons right under the 9190 lift was some seriously steep terrain.


You are full of shit. 

There is no way you dropped in Corbets and then go on to say that The Canyons IN PARK CITY is "seriously steep..."


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Corbet's Couloir was very scary. I might of shit myself a bit dropping in. Other than that at the Canyons right under the 9190 lift was some seriously steep terrain.


im calling bullshit. you did not drop in that


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Fernie's Polar Peak... The main "runs" are off to the right side of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok we need to know what the fuck is going on in that photo lol. Tires, snowboarder on his back on a rope, dirt patch.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> how the hell are you suppose to get down that tire wall





LuckyRVA said:


> What's up with the tires?





wrathfuldeity said:


> what's up with the line...repel or waiting for the bucket?...he made it that far...he's in the clear.
> 
> btw its what is below you...big and open steeps are bomber...its the chute walls, cliffs, windlips/drops, trees and death cookies in your line that will get you.





jdang307 said:


> Ok we need to know what the fuck is going on in that photo lol. Tires, snowboarder on his back on a rope, dirt patch.


LOL, the only time I've done that chute there was enough snow to cover the tires completely the first time, and then there was about 1" of tire showing the next time.

The idea is you hang onto the rope and slide down the wall. Where buddy's laying he could just stand up and ride it out, the slope below is big, wide and usually full of powder. One of my favourite runs! :yahoo:

Edit: here's my pic from earlier this year. You enter right behind the sign, there's about 30 ft of narrow chute, and then it's WIIIIIIIIIDE OPEN GOODNESS.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Haven't been on this yet, but it's on my bucket list. Whitehorn III at Lake Louise.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> LOL
> Edit: here's my pic from earlier this year. You enter right behind the sign, there's about 30 ft of narrow chute, and then it's WIIIIIIIIIDE OPEN GOODNESS.


only 30 feet and with some coverage to wide open...main line and slash


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Haven't been on this yet, but it's on my bucket list. Whitehorn III at Lake Louise.


lookers left and center look dreamy...and that little hook to left of the center looks like a fun entrance...then slash right into the chute...chute looks to be plenty wide to get turns in.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> The idea is you hang onto the rope and slide down the wall.


Jesus H, that sort of thing would never fly here. Reminds me of a super ghetto rope we used to climb down cliffs to a surf spot, but it was certainly not "code".


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Isn't that like a 20min hike?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> lookers left and center look dreamy...and that little hook to left of the center looks like a fun entrance...then slash right into the chute...chute looks to be plenty wide to get turns in.


Yeah, that entire section from the chute left looks great. I haven't been over that far to see it up close, but the slope should be around 45-50 degrees and likely almost nobody uses it. 



snowklinger said:


> Jesus H, that sort of thing would never fly here. Reminds me of a super ghetto rope we used to climb down cliffs to a surf spot, but it was certainly not "code".


Yeah Fernie is one of the more rugged mountains I've been to. They don't rope off a cliff if it's technically rideable (i.e. vertical and with a clean slope below it) they just put a few "cliff" signs every 10-15m or so. I ride a little slower there than I do at other mountains, and even still I've ended up landing on the wrong side of a 10 ft ditch. :dizzy:



seriouscat said:


> Isn't that like a 20min hike?


I don't think it's that bad. I go down Whitehorn II quite often. It's about 100m from the top of the platter. Whitehorn III is before the North Cornice, and tons of people head that far. I think it'd only be about an extra 5 minute walk from Whitehorn II.

Here's a pic of Whitehorn II (dead centre) with III off to the right. (edit: for those that haven't been to Lake Louise, the platter arrives at about the left edge of this picture, and the distance from edge to edge is probably about 500m)










And if you keep panning right...










The only trouble I have with these runs is flat light. Even on bluebird days there's not much around to give you any contrast. Turns into a sea of white easily! Fernie has more extreme terrain but it's mixed in with trees and more things to break up the scenery.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

You fail to mention the platter itself. Choose between sore lead leg/balls or sore arms from pushing the stupid thing to release some pressure...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> You fail to mention the platter itself. Choose between sore lead leg/balls or sore arms from pushing the stupid thing to release some pressure...


BAH! I did three platter laps yesterday. You've got to shove the thing as high as you can get it. The balls will move out of the way. Then you bring your back leg up as close to your front leg as possible, and try to put weight on your back leg. I can almost ride it no-handed!!! :yahoo:

Mark my words, one of these days I will do nothing but platter laps (after making it up there of course!)


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

What is a platter? googled it: glad we dont have those around here! people already have enough problems with detachables...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

That area looks Loveland above treeline.

Sounds like the platter is a T-bar lift. Takes a bit to get used to Great advice BTW on riding it. It is basically a rope with a t shaped handle you put between your legs, and one at a time you go up. I am not a fan.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the lake louise platter is much worse than a t-bar, and it goes up a nearly 40 deg slope for approx 150m!!! There's a bar with a hook in it, and a little disc (the "platter") that goes under your ass.










The first couple times riding it there's a lot of burn, but then you get used to it and it's not so bad.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> You are full of shit.
> 
> There is no way you dropped in Corbets and then go on to say that The Canyons IN PARK CITY is "seriously steep..."



Utah Day 3 - The Canyons - Magic Lines/Charlie Brown/Red Pine Chutes - YouTube

I know canyons isn't known to be very challenging and its not in most places. This video gives a good view of some of the tougher runs. Since i can't really prove i dropped into corbet's on the internet i guess you win. It was more of an ass slide then a drop in lol.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

MistahTaki said:


> ducked some ropes today and proceeded after seeing red signs that read "DANGER CLIFFS". Sure enough there was a big ass cliff with no way out of it. i had to unstrap, throw my snowboard off of it and slide on my ass all the way down. holy shit that was a scary experience. After i got to the bottom I looked up to see only a big bare boulder where my ass slid.


Snowboarder Falls Off Cliff | TransWorld SNOWboarding

This is why you never take your board off....skip to the end


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Snowboarder Falls Off Cliff | TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> This is why you never take your board off....skip to the end


:blink: He's lucky the snow gave way when he landed! Yeah keep the board on... :blink:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Its called a button lift as well isn't it? I just started snowboarding and had to use that to get up the hill. Uncomfortable at first and fell a few times then got used to it, still uncomfortable though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I think our British neighbours called it a button lift... Probably the most painful of all lifts to ride on a snowboard. When I ride a t-bar I put it behind me instead of through the legs (probably a carry over from my skiing days) and I could ride a t-bar all day.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Its called a button lift as well isn't it? I just started snowboarding and had to use that to get up the hill. Uncomfortable at first and fell a few times then got used to it, still uncomfortable though.


Stupid question as I've never ridden one. What happens when you fall, do you just have to ride back to the bottom of the lift and grab another one?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well the hill I was on wasn't that big so I could of walked up, but yea you're pretty much done if you fall and let go. There's a mechanism on it that extends the rope so you can ride it. Once you let go it coils up the rope so the bar/platter/button whatever you wanna call it is out of reach and high up. That might be a shitty explanation look at some YT videos. 
It was my first time on a board, after the 3rd try I got up the hill and after that had no problems so its not that difficult. Just gotta make sure your back foot is resting against your binding as you'll go slow at first, speed up then slow down a bit and keep that speed. I found if I leaned back a bit it was better.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Stupid question as I've never ridden one. What happens when you fall, do you just have to ride back to the bottom of the lift and grab another one?


Decent of shame. They retract up out of reach.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok that sucks! But at least now I'll know if I ever encounter one if these.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> Decent of shame. They retract up out of reach.


Yup! Except the snow builds up under the platter at Louise, there are sections where you could reach up and touch the main tow cable! If you fell there theoretically you could grab the next one...


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

> to further give you an idea of what a double black at mammoth looks like here's dave's run, a single black


I went to Mammoth for my Honeymoon and had taught my wife to snowboard in NC a month before that and at the Park in Atlanta after a big Ice storm. 

It was May and the left side of the mountain had just been closed and we were staying at the lodge at the bottom of the closed part. I thought I was being nice when I said that she could ride back to the lodge and I would take the car back. 

Directions -> Go down Dave's Run and then stay right until you get to the bottom.

In retrospect, I think that must have been a pretty difficult trail for her at that time and she beat me home by a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yup! Except the snow builds up under the platter at Louise, there are sections where you could reach up and touch the main tow cable! If you fell there theoretically you could grab the next one...


As my only platter experience is LL, I hate them! I can never find a comfortable way to stand while going up the black run.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> As my only platter experience is LL, I hate them! I can never find a comfortable way to stand while going up the black run.


Back leg close to the front one, try to press down with the back foot to take some pressure off the front. If you're front thigh starts burning back, bend your knees for a bit and then stand back up. The key is to not try to stand up TOO straight or you'll strain. Also, ram that platter up there, your balls will find their own place to sit. I'm getting to the point where I can do 3-4 platter laps a day and it doesn't take too much out of me. :blink:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

So the far side of this is whitehorn 3? (Just before the bowl)


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Back leg close to the front one, try to press down with the back foot to take some pressure off the front. If you're front thigh starts burning back, bend your knees for a bit and then stand back up. The key is to not try to stand up TOO straight or you'll strain. Also, ram that platter up there, your balls will find their own place to sit. I'm getting to the point where I can do 3-4 platter laps a day and it doesn't take too much out of me. :blink:


I will be getting some good practice soon enough


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> So the far side of this is whitehorn 3? (Just before the bowl)


Actually I don't think you can see whitehorn III in that picture. Where the people are walking on the cat track about 100 ft away is the entrance to whitehorn II, and whitehorn III is about another 200 ft past that. It's the rocky area between the chutes of whitehorn III, and the big open bowl seen in your pic.

Here's the view from down in the bowl. I just stitched this together (not very well!) but it's a view of the back bowl. Whitehorn II (the "Ultimate Steeps") are on the left, Whitehorn III is dead centre (the rocky area), and the north cornice and easier bowl is on the right.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Might have to do a hike next time. Gotta try the elevator shafts as well


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Might have to do a hike next time. Gotta try the elevator shafts as well


Yeah there were lots of people hiking elevator shaft on Friday, it looked fantastic but I didn't want to kill my legs! That stuff out by Whitehorn III and past looks great, looks like a little hiking will reward you with tons of fresh turns.

I keep saying this but... NEXT TIME! :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay I think I've finally found something that would scare the shit out of me. The Curry/Currie Headwall at Fernie is gated terrain. No mention of needing avy gear to get in there, I didn't get a close look at the sign. Here's a couple pics of the area.

Anyone ever rode it?

The gate is centre-right of this pic, everything on the back side of the ridge is OOB, the rideable headwall seems to be dead centre of the pic. If I had to guess I'd say it's a solid 50+ deg slope. I've been on 45 deg stuff that didn't scare me. Just looking at this (in person) scares the hell out of me!










Far left of this pic. I came down centre left (right before the gate) and even that was steep for the first 100 feet. Probably 40 deg or so.










Another view of the headwall, although it doesn't show how steep it is...










This is an OOB chute looking into the Lizard bowl. I imagine this is what riding in AK is like. Unfortunately there are big cliffs on this chute and it's a permanently closed area. I wouldn't ride it either, risk level is through the roof (while the headwall looks like fun once you've scouted your line, it's rather safe except for the possibility of landing on a cat track)










THIS is the view up that chute. NO THANKS! :dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

way back in the day: front 4 in Stowe, take your pick...difficult for me mainly because it was steep as F ice moguls, and i had only been riding a year or 2, and i was on a state-of-the-art Burton Performer 135...still alive tho

more recently...Corbetts, Jackson...have to admit i butt checked the landing on the mandatory 15-20 footer you must do to get in...primo conditions in the chute itself, tbh, were just fun, not so scary


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

Those pics of Fernie make the Lake Chutes at Breckenridge look way too easy. 

I took this GoPro video there last week there and it does a good job showing what it is like. Have to admit, I like results but felt pretty silly wearing one. Difficulty level probably depends more on conditions than the run. 

Jump to 42 seconds for film of Wacky's Chute, in the Lake Chutes at Breck, served by the Imperial Lift and a short steep hike.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Curry Headwall is my favorite run at fernie...like many runs, it looks worse from the lip than it actually is...we are talking riders left of polar peak chair, right? granted i wouldnt be riding it in the spring or early without good coverage.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wanted to share, saw people hiking up Black Iron Bowl towards this off lift 12 when we were in Telluride, not something that interests me but pretty wild looking :dizzy:

(not my photos)

Palmyra peak, highest point on Telluride, think they took this from the Gold Hill ridge










Gold Hill Chutes, short hike from highest lift (just out of frame in this photo) We considered doing these, but being from Ohio it's a whole different world than what we have, lol. Less snow cover than this photo too, was much rockier but I think that's Gold Hill Chute #1 on the left.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Curry Headwall is my favorite run at fernie...like many runs, it looks worse from the lip than it actually is...we are talking riders left of polar peak chair, right? granted i wouldnt be riding it in the spring or early without good coverage.


Yeah at the top of the chair you'd head left, down the cat track and through the gate, then hike up the ridge. I think it's almost never open, but the patrollers head up there to bust off cornices and then enjoy the fresh turns on the way down!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Took some pics at Louise yesterday.

This first one is a good overview of the back bowls at Lake Louise. This was taken from "Hikers Peak" near the North Cornice, looking almost directly South. The right half of the picture is a good view of the "ultimate steeps" of Whitehorn II. Whitehorn III is behind the ridge in the foreground on the right.

In the distance, centre right is the top of the "top of the world" chair. And at the peak of the mountain centre slightly left is the top of the paradise chair. All the bowls accessible from those chairs in view are Eagle Ridge 6 and 7.











This is standing in the same spot, but looking directly North, at a very tempting out of bounds area. Makes for some beautiful scenery anyway!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmytard said:


> That looks like a bomber to me:dunno: That second picture, where the guy is right in the middle, looks about as smooth as the Freeway:thumbsup:
> 
> I was just saying that particular clip was a bomber, you can't say it wasn't:huh:
> That's exactly what buddy did.
> ...



Here is a little vid of said log. https://vimeo.com/61532263

Well you can't really go in there any more, it truly is a death zone.
@ the bottom of this gully/ravine, where you used to be able to stop & hike out.
Now has a sink hole the size of a bus, you can't see the bottom but it sounds like a jet.
I'm sure there is a grate down there to prevent logs & debris from clogging up the pipe that goes under the logging road.

Get pinned by water against that. You be dead before you could count to 5, I bet?


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Holyshyt fernie looks killer,gotta get up there


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> Holyshyt fernie looks killer,gotta get up there


Watch the forecast and go when it's good. They don't groom much so if it gets rain it's not much fun at all, but when it's good there's nothing like it! :yahoo:

This isn't the toughest run my any means, but it's one of the five bowls, everything you see is in bounds:









More of the same bowl...









It's a pretty rugged hill, they put these little orange signs up to mark the cliffs or steep drops, but they don't rope much off (unless they're doing avalanche control):









More of the awesome terrain available there. If you like trees, it's the place to go...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

terrain there looks very very similar to here...same here too with the cliff markers but no ropes, i love that cuz 99% of ppl traverse away without getting close enough to find that theres chutes and hits, ways thru all those faces, booooom...


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

supham said:


> Mt Bohemia in Michigans UP. I've been west but never stayed long enough in one spot to find crazy trails or explore out of bounds.
> 
> Mt Bohemia is just a few lifts, no grooming equipment, no lodge, no amenities, out of bounds feeling -- in bounds. Not the longest runs but they give you access to some crazy terrain. Bring a ski buddy, cause you can easily kill yourself.
> 
> ...


I've been trapped in NC and WV my riding career, but that looks like the best resort ever!

Where is this? Is it all natural snow or do they have blowers?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

I am absolutely blown away by this thread... I thought snowshoe, wv was a great resort. These places are amazing!! I am getting the sudden urge to become very rich and ski my life away.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

For me it's Campbell basin at crystal. This was my last day of my first yr. day 15 was my first ever double black run. It was also my favorite run of the yr


----------

